# My Recent Haul from ATL



## TADD (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey Guys, 
I actually did not attend the ATL (Atlanta for most) show, my boss went down to sell, and he got plants for me from Norito Hasegawa and Sam Tsui. They said they would find some nice fairrieanums for me, and of course they did. 

From Norito:
fairrieanum ('Merry Prankster' x 'Kesey') - in spike
fairrieanum (normal color)

From Sam:
fairrieanum ('Queen of Spade' x self)


Which brings my total fairrieanum collection up to: drum roll please: 8 plants. I still need tons more.

My current fairrienaums are:
fairrieanum album 'Queen City' -From Lenette's
fairrieanum album 'Queen City' - From Lenette's
fairrieanum ('Candor Rhapsody' x 'Catatonk' hcc/aos) - From Antec
fairrieanum ('Bud's Choice' s/csa x 'Gargantua') -From a man name Butch in California? 
fairrieanum -from J&K


So I am always looking for more of this species! Let me know if you need to get rid of any... :evil:


----------



## Heather (Nov 19, 2006)

TADD said:


> Which brings my total fairrieanum collection up to: drum roll please: 8 plants. I still need tons more.



_*Only 8???*_
You need to take some orchid species obsession aquiring lessons from Lien. 


Congrats on your new babies, T!


----------



## Marco (Nov 19, 2006)

You didn't get enough Tadd. oke:


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2006)

Ratts Tadd.

By the time I got there on Sat afternoon Norito was almost devoid of species. No wonder. I was really looking for some fairies toooke:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2006)

"from a man named Butch" Hmmm... I hope that didn't involve a few drinks and a cigarette after!oke:


----------



## bwester (Nov 20, 2006)

didnt get anything from the plantio la orquidos booth did you? mine were full of bugs and they wont even respond to my emails.....


----------



## Bolero (Nov 22, 2006)

I love them but only have one at the moment. I have been warned that they aren't easy to grow so I am testing it out with this one before getting anymore.

I can't wait to see pictures of yours, they all sound great!!!


----------

